
How Badoo built a billion-pound social network... on sex (Wired UK) - ph0rque
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2011/05/features/sexual-network?page=all
======
delvan07
Read about this site before, still very unsure of how true a lot of their
facts and numbers are. But they've certainly done exceptionally well.

~~~
GFischer
They're quite big in my country.

There was another thread on Badoo losing lots of users yesterday, where I
posted the above link:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2464731>

